# Lube



## KenL (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a clausing 5914 lathe. What type of lube should I use on the open gears? Thanks


----------



## toag (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Ken,

Clausing recommends Shell Alvania 2 grease, or equivalent.  Mobilux Ep 2 is what i use 2 times a year


----------



## KenL (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------

